# GTA 3 hangs after loading a saved game in Win7



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2011)

I love GTA series. And I completed GTA 3 Liberty City on my Pen 4, running XP.
Now I tried to run the same game on my cousin's Compaq Presario CQ61 which has the following config:

Intel Dual Core T4400 - 2.2 GHz
2GB Ram,
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate

Game runs fine, until I try to load a saved game. The game seems freezed, but after Alt+Tab, I see the following exception:

View attachment 4074

Any idea about the reason behind it? Can it be a compatibility problem?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

Game / save game may be corrupt. Try running it via compatibality mode. His cd rom may be damaged.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2011)

When I try to run it via Compatibility mode of windows XP, the game wont even start!
I think GTA3 cant be played in Windows 7!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 30, 2011)

^ give me some time will try to verify.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks... btw, I will try to check it with other Win 7 machines too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 30, 2011)

when you press new game does it work?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> when you press new game does it work?



Yes. It does. Game runs fine. I can even save the game.
Exception arises only when I try to load the game.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

I searched a bit and it seems that illegal version of the games are having trouble loading save games.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 30, 2011)

is your copy pirated or original?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2011)

@thetechfreak:
I have a installer. Which unzips, and then I have to run a batch file, which extracts the contents. After which I can start the game.

@Ishu Gupta:
I had already tried such patch. But the patch terminates with an error, something like this, "Cant update this version of the file". Maybe the patch itself was corrupt. I will try with the one you have provided today evening, and will tell if it helps. Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 30, 2011)

Patches only (mostly) works in original version


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 30, 2011)

we're on borderline.


----------



## asingh (Jan 30, 2011)

^^
No. You have crossed the threshold. Sorry.

OP is not sure that it is original or cracked game content. We cannot provide such advice. Closing thread, unless OP can convince moderators it is genuine installer. Else let us know, we can re-open.

Thanks.

*UPDATE:*
OP has reported that his installer is legitimate. Please be judicious in future posts.

Thanks. Opening thread.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi friends.
After bringing this thread back from the grave, I request you to be cautious about discussing crack links here.

In an attempt to further solve this problem, I tried to execute the same game on the Win 7 installed on my pen 4 pc. And to my dismay, this time the game wont even start, with this error, "Grand Theft Auto III requires at least 12 MB of available video memory"
View attachment 4076

What really bugs me is the fact that, while the same game used to run smoothly on Win XP, it is now not working with the OS change to Win 7.
Is there some kind of settings I need to change, or some software to be installed, so that the game gets its 12 MB of video memory? Or simply, is it that Win 7 on Pen-4 machine is just a bad idea!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ Have you tried in compatibility mode? Are all the drivers installed properly? Because i played this game a year before in 7 and it perfectly works fine.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2011)

In compatibility mode, the game wont even start!
I am not sure which drivers should be installed properly.
Doesn't a modern laptop, with a modern OS such as Win 7, should be able to run age old game just fine, without the need for so called, complicated "drivers"?


----------



## asingh (Jan 31, 2011)

No, you would need drivers. They interface the software and the hardware.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 31, 2011)

try deleting .set file in my documents folder and launch the game. I'm not sure, but give it a try.

That and.. try disabling AERO and launching the game (worked for one of my friends)


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2011)

I dont think there are more drivers to install. The Device Manager shows no yellow marks, except those of some bluetooth drivers, which I am pretty sure, is not needed for GTA.
Deleting .set file or disabling Aero doesn't help
Also, in compatibility mode the game not even start.
Thanks everyone for helping, but I think I should really move to XP for this game.


----------

